
Show HN: A Creative Lexicon for Writers, Poets, and Branding - bluetwo
http://rio-ai.com/go/creative-inspiration.htm
======
bluetwo
If you have ever looked up a word in a rhyming dictionary for inspiration, you
probably have wondered if there was a better way. Gargantuan Orangutan
provides a resource of over a hundred thousand common words interlinked to
each other by common sounds. Additionally rhymes can be found for varying
strengths, alliteration, and cross-linking to common web resources like
Wikipedia, Google Images, etc.

